# Garlic beef heart strips



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Any one ever use garlic beef heart strips for jug line or trot line bait?


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

I like using beef heart because it is tougher than liver so it stays on the hook better. I cut it into 1 inch or slightly smaller cubes when fishing for smaller fish and about 2 x 2 x 1 pieces when going after larger fish. I add garlic when I cut it and and store it in the freezer until I need it.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I use chicken hearts, cut shad and shrimp marinated in garlic salt. Haven't had a catfish complain yet.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I might need to try this.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Works great , stays on the hook good.
Fresh pig heart is great also. Perfect when Shad are hard to come by.


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Ok thanks everyone I'm headed home grab the boat ,then to bait shop then to lake hope to report back with pics soon good luck everyone be safe!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I save my deer hearts for that.

I've said too much already.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

works good for small channels and blues under 5 lbs.


----------



## txmaster95 (May 5, 2015)

Works great.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Bankin' On It said:


> I save my deer hearts for that.
> 
> I've said too much already.


what a waste... deer heart is some of the best eating there is..it is a delicacy why do you think they only have one per deer. but seriously cut one along the lines will make 3 perfect steaks and you want find anything more tender not even the tenderlions. cooke it like you would any old deer steak on the grill


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Castaway2 said:


> what a waste... deer heart is some of the best eating there is..it is a delicacy why do you think they only have one per deer. but seriously cut one along the lines will make 3 perfect steaks and you want find anything more tender not even the tenderlions. cooke it like you would any old deer steak on the grill


This!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

That's it...I'm gonna do it again. Heh.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

****** said:


> I use chicken hearts, cut shad and shrimp marinated in garlic salt. Haven't had a catfish complain yet.


Would garlic powder do the same or does the salt work better?


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Would garlic powder do the same or does the salt work better?


About to hook up the boat and head out to our favorite blue cat hole, gonna try the garlic maranated beef heart, hope it works!!!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Ducktracker said:


> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Struck out, should've been putting boat in water at the time I was posting. 45 min road time 15 min boat ride, fished about 30 min and looked at radar had a big red blob coming off the gulf. Didn't feel like getting wet today.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

You will get em next time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*In addition to.....*



TIMBOv2 said:


> Would garlic powder do the same or does the salt work better?


 I would venture to say by adding plain ole' salt to the garlic powder would work well. Adding a lot of salt to the meat and storing it in a zip lock bag will toughen up the meat. Let it sit for a few days in the freezer and your good to go. I have done this with shad, mullet pieces, shrimp, and clam meat. But I used the bait for saltwater fishing.


----------

